# I Just Love Those Ruger Revolvers!!!



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

Well I was in Houston yesterday and stopped by a gunstore I had never seen before. I was wandering through when there in the case was a SP-101 with a 3" barrel. I had been looking for such a gun since my wife adopted my 2" hammerless version of the SP-101 as her own. I always liked to carry the 2" to the place we have in the country. Now with the 3", I can get a bit more velocity from the round and a bit longer sight radius. Paid $400.00 new in box so I was pretty happy. I plan to dehorn it and change to a good set of wood grips and carry it concealed from time to time. This is my 5th Ruger revolver.

Others include:
SP-101 hammerless DAO
Stainless Redhawk in .357mag 5.5" barrel
Stainless Redhawk in .41mag 5.5" barrel
Stainless Redhawk in .41mag 7.5" barrel and 2X Leupold Scope


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

How 'bout some pictures? :lol:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

[IMG:385:219:0ad288aefc]http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g320/mistershipwreck/rlee.gif[/img:0ad288aefc]


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> [IMG:385:219:79cef71e12]http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g320/mistershipwreck/rlee.gif[/img:79cef71e12]


+1

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

The 3" SP101s are a great package. Congrats on your find.


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

Oop's Sorry!!! I have to say that I really like Ruger's new locking device that is NOT a part of the gun itself.

Here it is:

[IMG:712:536:43c3ecf96f]http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f43/mike_seale/SP101.jpg[/img:43c3ecf96f]


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice gun :shock:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Beautiful........................................... :lol:


----------



## scoop (May 15, 2006)

wow you have a redhawk in 357 thats cool.i most say you need a 4 inch gp-100or at least a security 6.get em both .youll love them.


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

The .357mag Redhawk went to my oldest son for college graduation gift, but here is the rest of the family:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Fine Show.*

That is one fine family of guns you got there. :-D I got a SP101 with Crimson Laser Grips on it. I have the 2 1/4" barrel. I get up with it and it sleeps under my pillow at night. I put about 50rds through it a week. Their one of the best in my book and I have had a lot of them stub noses over the years. :wink:


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Nice Gun. I'm thinking about buying a revolver. Just waiting for a gun show so I can do some looking at whats available before I buy. I especially like the Rugers.


----------



## leatherman06 (Jul 10, 2006)

*new member*

just got a security six ,the price was right took it to the
range dead on.having it nickle plated


----------

